# The Cornish Pasty gains EU protected status



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 23, 2011)

This may be of interest Cornish pasty wins protected status from European commission | Life and style | guardian.co.uk

Click on Cornish Pasty Association in the article, there is a Vid and recipe


----------



## joesfolk (Feb 23, 2011)

Very interesting.  I guess it's a good thing that here in Michigan where pasties are a transplant we have never labled them Cornish.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 24, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Very interesting. I guess it's a good thing that here in Michigan where pasties are a transplant we have never labled them Cornish.


A very good thing mate, wars have started over less, I'm off for a cup of tea


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 24, 2011)

Interesting. One of the links on the right had a recipe. A swede (fwiw) is a rutabaga on this side of the pond.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 25, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Interesting. One of the links on the right had a recipe. A swede (fwiw) is a rutabaga on this side of the pond.


I grow my own rutabagas, I still have some of last years crop left.

Top Tip leave Sven the Swede in the ground till after the first hard frost.
Ps what do you call your Turnip?


----------



## Selkie (Feb 25, 2011)

Turnips... same name.

I enjoyed the link you provided about the Pastie Society. Thanks!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 25, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Turnips... same name.
> 
> I enjoyed the link you provided about the Pastie Society. Thanks!


 Selkie you also call your turnip Doris , thats spooky


----------



## Selkie (Feb 25, 2011)

Isn't that the same as you calling your rutabagas "Jill"? 

What kind of cut do you use for rutabagas in pasties in order to get them to cook through and not be crunchy since nothing is pre-cooked? Ultra thin sliced?


----------



## Fabiabi (Feb 25, 2011)

Love it!!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 25, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Turnips... same name.
> 
> I enjoyed the link you provided about the Pastie Society. Thanks!


 
Actually, rutabagas are winter turnips. The "white/purple" turnips are summer turnips. My DH ordered turnip seed one year to surprise me. I was dismayed that the seed was "summer turnip" and not rutabagas. I don't know how to cook summer turnips!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Actually, rutabagas are winter turnips. The "white/purple" turnips are summer turnips. My DH ordered turnip seed one year to surprise me. I was dismayed that the seed was "summer turnip" and not rutabagas. I don't know how to cook summer turnips!



I don't notice much difference between them except the colour and size. Rutabagas are *usually* larger.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well--I notice a difference in texture and taste...and rutabagas keep longer when stored for the winter. Guess that's why they are winter turnips <g>.


----------



## LAJ (Mar 6, 2011)

*Rutabagas*



Selkie said:


> Isn't that the same as you calling your rutabagas "Jill"?
> 
> What kind of cut do you use for rutabagas in pasties in order to get them to cook through and not be crunchy since nothing is pre-cooked? Ultra thin sliced?


 

I slice mine very thin before placing them in the pastry. I do saute the onions and celery a bit before placing in pastry. I use turnips and rutabagas. (Depending upon the season.) Same result.


----------

